# Highnoon Bare Asset holster



## DanMN (Feb 12, 2013)

Just want to throw a shout out to Highnoon. I bought the Bare Asset for my Shield, $29.00 online from their website. I figured for that price, if it sucked I wouldn't be out much. It is the perfect holster for me and my shield! I'm 5'11", and 235 lbs. Its thin and yet rides nicely at 5'oclock and holds the weapon solidly. You can't reholster with 1 hand, but I can live with that. Just thought I would let other people know about this little gem. It's one of their stock items and I had mine a week after I ordered it.

I have gone through many holsters with my different handguns. My other favorites are: Minotaur M-Tac (holds my 40c), Crossbreed Supertuck (for my 226 Extreme), and still trying to figure out one for my 1911 CMD (prolly do another crossbreed). 

For small carry guns, the Bare Asset is worth a try for the price! Very convenient and easy to put on.


----------



## RadarContact (Nov 25, 2012)

I just took a look:
http://www.highnoonholsters.com/Product_Line/Bare_Asset/bare_asset.html

Nice indeed! They have one available for my FN FNX-9, so I may add that one to my future collection. I currently have the Old Faithful IWB and love it, but I like options.

Thanks.


----------



## bj99 (Apr 1, 2013)

I like "high ride" OWB holsters. I go for comfort, since I'm not law enforcement or security. Any suggestions?


----------

